# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Hallucinating people upon waking up

## Question

About a year ago I was in my university dorm and had a hallucination of a girl sitting in her pajamas in the middle of my room after waking up. I took no notice of it at first thinking it was just my friend when it dawned on me after a few seconds that the door was locked and there was no way she could be in the room. I had turned to face the wall in my room to fall asleep and completely froze up scared... after telling myself it was a hallucination I turned around and seen the image again. I turned back to the wall and froze up again. My girlfriend was lying beside me and after what seemed like forever I called out to her gradually raising my voice to get her attention. she could see I was in destress. She got up to turn the light on, even when my girlfriend walked past the hallucination moved its head to look at me. The hallucination had long hair and no defination to the face.

I had another hallucination last night of a girl standing beside my TV which faded after... This time I could remember the dream I had before and I woke up from it very abruptly. I woke up in fear after a figure of a girl had charged towards the character in my dream as I was seeing through their eyes. She was a nun. The image of the girl in my dream had transfered into my room. I'm not religious whatsoever but find it very hard to believe that this is just the cause of some already understood reason. There has to be more to this phenomenon. 

My dreams are like stories that I can not predict the outcome and get shocked by the turn of events not being in my control. There is so much depth that I find hard to explain. I also get Night terrors/paralysis with people standing above me. I would like people to share their similar experiences whether from a religious or scientific point of view i'm open to both.

I keep refering to the experiences as just hallucinations but maybe they are more?

Thanks

----------


## Mathias

I can't say much about that subject. But are you sure you're awake when you've seen the girl hallucinations and what not? Maybe you were continually having a recurring dream throughout the night in the shape of a false awakening, looking around, and seeing the same sight. In a dream.

You're gf must have been a DC in that case. Are you sure you weren't dreaming?

----------


## Question

Positive I was awake both the 1st and 2nd cases... Before waking up I turn to look for my girlfriend thinking i'm already awake but i'm not i'm dreaming still and she is not beside me. At this point i'm aware that I am dreaming and then I can wake up. Upon waking up and shaking myself a bit I look to my side and see the girl standing in the middle of the room. The most recent case I could see the image and facial features. The image faded away piece by piece after turning on the light. 

My girlfriends father is of the opinion that this is in fact a ghost trying to reach out to me. He believes that when we are vulnerable we can let way to other forms of perception and are more receptive of the world around us unlocking hightened senses i.e. clairvoyance. He himself admits that he has encountered many types of spirits and such in his life. From angry to ones that displace items around his home. He told me that he once found all the black items in his house under his bed which it took 3 well build guys to lift. I am the sceptic of course. After a traumatic decade of alchoholism and having several heart attacks he is a reformed man going on 10 years now. Maybe his own visions are damaged senses after the years of trauma both physical and mental and for me these are effects brought on by my own traumas I have experienced... subconsious variables beyond my immediate control?

The constant night terrors/paralysis when someone is standing above me (different peoples images) is frightening. I had psycho-analysed myself as part of a piece of work for my psychology degree a few years back and narrowed down my night paralysis as being fear that I was not in control of my life and my own actions at that time. And someone else having that control over me makes me feel vulnerable... this could be wrong as i'm not a trained psychotherapist.

Either they are visions are the result of unresolved physical and/or psychological trauma or in fact they are the result of hightened perception brought on by the vulnerable feelings I have when sleeping/just awoke. Or they are just simply hallucinations

Anyone care to have a stab? 

thanks

----------

